# I would like to max out my Gateway P-7811FX Laptop.



## 1967cat (Aug 24, 2008)

Money is not an issue! I use it for gaming & media storage. I would like 1TB+ SSD's, better video card/card's if possible, blu-ray burner, CPU. I don't know the MOBO specs, so I hope yall could work your magic and help me turn my laptop into a desktop replacement.

Oh I might be parting out my desktop on Ebay. Check out the specs under my name. If you are interested in anything let me know.



Here is the specs:

Processor Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 / 2.26 GHz .
Multi-Core processor technology Dual-Core .
64-bit processor Yes .
Data bus speed 1066 MHz .
Chipset type Mobile Intel PM45 Express .

Cache Memory Type L2 cache . Cache size 3 MB .
RAM Installed Size 4 GB .
Technology DDR3 SDRAM - 1066 MHz PC3-8500 SO DIMM 200-pin 2 x 2 GB

Hard Drive 200 GB - Serial ATA-300 - 7200 rpm .

Display Type 17 in TFT active matrix .
Max Resolution 1920 x 1200 ( WUXGA )

Graphics Processor / Vendor NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS .
Video Memory GDDR3 SDRAM - 512 MB

Expansion / Connectivity
Expansion Slots Total (Free) 2 ( 0 ) x Memory - SO DIMM 200-pin , 1 ExpressCard/54 .
Interfaces 3 x Hi-Speed USB - 4 pin USB Type A , 1 x Display / video - VGA - 15 pin HD D-Sub (HD-15) , 1 x Modem - Phone line - RJ-11 , 1 x Network - Ethernet 10Base-T/100Base-TX/1000Base-T - RJ-45 , 1 x IEEE 1394 (FireWire) , 1 x Headphones - Output - Mini-phone stereo 3.5 mm , 1 x Microphone - Input - Mini-phone 3.5 mm , 1 x Audio / video - HDMI - 19 pin HDMI Type A .


----------



## 1967cat (Aug 24, 2008)

ok so I did some research and found out the GPU is solderd on! you can mark that off the list! And the largest SSD is 256GB. would it be crazy to put the OS C: on a SSD & have 1TB+ HDD for media storage?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You generally can't modify a laptop like you would a desktop, I doubt there is room inside for a ssd drive and a hard drive, and the dvd player is probably going to have to come from Gateway to fit in the case.


----------

